# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Kompromis me URIEL-in. Kush do të ndërmjetësojë?

## projekti21_dk

Pershëndetje URIEL. Besoj do të ishte mirë që të japim shembuj të mirë - shembuj kompromisi. Pra hallin e kam se ti m'i ke fshirë nja 4-5 nofka. Mirë, unë jam ai i pari që po lëshoj pe. Nga ato 4 hapi gjegjësisht hiqjau bllokun vetëm projekti21_dk  dhe Gi de Masha ( agu_dk dhe Don rri mirë, mos i aktivizo ).

Besoj se do të merremi vesh ne të dy, jo, jo unë kërkoj ndërmjetësues.

Hajde para kërshëndellave të japim shembuj të mirë!

P.S. Se nuk bën gjë të keqe, po ta deshmoj se në forume të tjera kjo punë nuk i pengon fare, sidomos kur je i hapur.
shtojcë: 1 foto si deshmi për projekti21_dk  dhe Gi de Masha.

Respekt,

----------


## projekti21_dk

për paraqitjen e këtij shkrimi edhe në FB

----------


## Uriel

Nuk ia vlen te zgjatemi per kete ceshtje te sterdiskutuar. Nuk mund te shkel rregulloren e forumit. Shumefishimi i nofkave ka patur perhere tolerance zero, meqe krijon edhe konfuzion neper tema; aq me teper aktivizimi nga nje person i shume nofkave njekohesisht. Ky diskutim quhet i mbyllur.

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## Dar_di

I nderuar z. Adem!

Në dispozitat e forumit shqiptar nuk kemi asnjë rregull që lejon riciklimin ose shtimin e llogarive nga një anëtar pe të njëjtat IP. Po ashtu, rolet e dyfishta ose trefishta në forum, sipas kërkesës tuaj, për ligjet e forumit konsiderohen të kundërligjshme. 

Stafi i forumit nuk e përjashton mundësinë që një anëtar të ketë llogari të dubluara, por kur stafi e vërteton një gjë të tillë ndërmerr masat respektive, sikur në rastin tuaj, duke shkrirë në një llogaritë ose bllokon ato permanent. 

Rregullat janë njësoj dhe vlejnë për të gjithë, pa përjashtim. Këtë çështje, kërkojmë nga ju ta mirëkuptoni dhe pranoni si të domosdoshme dhe korrekte. 

Përshëndetje dhe çdo të mirë!

Dar_di

----------


## Albo

Ne fakt Urieli eshte treguar shume i duruar me ty. Eshte rregull ne forum qe nuk mund te kesh me shume se nje llogari. Ata qe kapen me me shume se nje llogari perjashtohen nga forumi pasi u shkrihen gjithe llogarite ne nje.

Albo

----------

